# Onion & Garlic free dishes



## chefbecky (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a job coming up to provide 3 meals daily for a week to a group of 10, who specified no onions, garlic or chives.  As almost everything I make, except dessert, starts with onions and garlic, I have a challenge and would welcome any ideas.  Obviously I will have to rely on spices, lemon, peppers, celery and fresh herbs for flavor.  But the group ranges in age from mid 40's to mid 80's, I have a feeling they will not want overly spicy food either.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Assuming this menu will be reflective of their day to day lifestyle why not just ask them for some of their favorite recipes?

Then study those for the basic flavor profiles and write a few "new" recipes to slide in here and there.

Surely they will be receptive?

After all, they will be paying a hefty fee for this luxury and will be wanting every meal to be memorable even if some of the dishes are familiar.

mimi


----------



## chefbecky (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems logical I know, but I am limited to correspondence with an assistant to the client.


----------

